# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  #12's 1,4 ad and M1T log

## number twelve

I plan on starting a cycle of m1t and 1,4 ad in the next few weeks so i thought i would lay out my cycle and get everyones input. special thanks to BCD for helping me put this together ; ) and k biz for helping me to convince myself this is a good idea haha

*STATS*
5'10"
193-195
<10% bf

*Past Experience*
superdrol<3
phera plex
mass tabs
promagnon 25

*Goals*
I am a rugby player however my season is about to be ending in the next few weeks, my goal is to pack on as much lean muscle and strength as possible while maintaining my cardio and low bf. I base my workouts on compound lifts such as squats, power cleans, and dead lifts etc...I would like to be able to bench press and squat around 405 by the end of this cycle and be wei***ng about 205-210

*Support*
milk thistle
RYR
FF niacin
efa's
ester c

*Other Supps*
Armaggedon (pre workout)
Dextrose/waxy maize
BCAA's (dirty)
cytogainer
FOOOOOOODDDDDDDD!!!


*Cycle*

1,4ad:
weeks 1-8: 1000mg

M1T:
weeks 4-8: 15 mg 

also

L carnitine tartrate 1000mg ed
myogenx 3 caps ed

*Note, the dosages of both 4 ad and m1t are subject to change based on how i feel. I have been advised that the effective dose of 1,4 ad is around 1g ed, however I may also bump the m1t to a higher dose. 1,4 ad is not methylated so it wont be a situation where i am stacking two methyl compounds and severely taxing my liver.

*PCT*

Nolva:
1st week: 40mg/day
2nd week: 40mg/day
3rd week: 20mg/day
4th week: 20mg/day

Clomid:
1st week: 105mg/day
2nd week: 105mg/day
3rd week: 70mg/day
4th week: 70mg/day

and myogenx 3 caps ed
creatine




I havent set a tentative date for when im going to be starting, just want all of your feedback.

12

----------


## bcaasdirty

lookn good u homo  :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

thanks boo

----------


## number twelve

i thought this might also be of interest

*Typical Daily Diet*

Wake up:
*9:30am*
creatine with dextrose and some aminos

*10:15am*
30 g protein
50 g carb shake

*11:15 am*
Pre workout armageddon

work out from about 12 - 1:15 pm

Post workout: dextrose/wms with bcaas

*1:40pm*
2 orders of tuna rolls

*3:15pm*
2 more orders of tuna rolls (i get them from my school, i use my mealplan)

*4:30pm*
1 lb tortellini with marinara sauce(homemade *BY ME!* from fresh tomatoes)

*6:15pm*
a few pieces of chicken breast with either brown rice or steamed vegetables with peanut sauce

*9:00pm*
Natty peanut butter on whole wheat bread

*11:00pm* before bed
protein shake

all in all its about 4500 cals 300 g protein 400g carbs

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

interesting....

I guess it my turn to put together some crazy stack.

just wait and see what I have planned  :Smilie:

----------


## K.Biz

i own you all!. and 12 stop lying, i didint convince you..... im hand feeding you that shit!  :LOL: 

Wait for my 2perdrol log a long side test. then well see who wins muahaha

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> i own you all!. and 12 stop lying, i didint convince you..... im hand feeding you that shit! 
> 
> Wait for my 2perdrol log a long side test. then well see who wins muahaha


 :Haha:  :Haha:  :Haha: 
 :Liar: 
 :Bbiwin: 


Whats been up Biz?

----------


## suzuki99

im competing 2perdrol and transdermal 4ad ow owwwwwwwwww

----------


## number twelve

suzuki did u make the 4ad transdermal or did u buy it?

----------


## bcaasdirty

> i own you all!. and 12 stop lying, i didint convince you..... im hand feeding you that shit! 
> 
> Wait for my 2perdrol log a long side test. then well see who wins muahaha


lol u bastard

how you ben ya girly man  :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

here is a pic i took this afternoon. my arms dont look that good but i look pretty lean...

----------


## K.Biz

woah there bearded man... haha  :LOL: 

looking good, but i still own you  :Wink: 

and of course my boys big sexy and bcaasdirty are here.... stalking 12... get away! hes all mine!

Yes the rumors are true, im on week 2 of test and just ordered 2pedrol to start stacking it next week  :Smilie:  Its all gonna kick in at the same time! holllaaaaaa

----------


## number twelve

the beard is so bad ass son u have no idea haha

----------


## suzuki99

> suzuki did u make the 4ad transdermal or did u buy it?


 i still have a jar of 4-ad from BN that I vacume sealed HAHAHAH(evil laughter). I just got some transdrem from cnw. im back and forth between the 4ad though because i do not want to retain alot of water as i am beginning to interview for jobs in finance and dont want the thickness of my face to shout "steroids ". Also a few of my professors who happen to be really solid resume references have asked me if and what i take. I cant afford to loose their support.

----------


## Merc..

Subscribed 12 ...

Keep up the GREAT work !!



Merc.

----------


## bcaasdirty

> the beard is so bad ass son u have no idea haha


must be a hick fbody thing  :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

lol dont be hatin brotha!

----------


## number twelve

just an update, this cycle better be ****ing outstanding, cause i was doing the math for my dosing of 1,4 ad, and i realized i needed to get a 3rd bottle to keep it at the dosage and close to the length of time i wanted. and from what i understand its poiintless to run it for shorter time and lower dosages so i bit the bullet and bought another bottle. basically cost me a little over 100bucks for all 3...just something to keep in mind if your planning on running this supp. btw the 1,4 ad im using is called bold 200 by iForce....


12

----------


## number twelve

gotta give props to lion my PCT supps just came in, only about 4-5 days after i ordered! woohoo!

----------


## BITTAPART2

dude, did I tell you you look like Billy Mays the OxyClean guy when you came over last week LMAO. We really dint talk too much about the beard did we? we must....
bump for more cycle info

----------


## number twelve

ahhh thats messed up bro!! he isnt just the oxyclean, he sells anything and everything on TV haha

----------


## number twelve

*Discussion*

do you guys have any questions for me about this cycle or supplements/anything in general? and no BCD i wont go out with you ; )

----------


## K.Biz

> *Discussion*
> 
> do you guys have any questions for me about this cycle or supplements/anything in general? *and no BCD i wont go out with you* ; )


Will you go out with me?  :BbAily: 

any reason why ur running the 4-ad so high? i mean a 1000mg is pushing it dont u think?

----------


## number twelve

as far as i know, that is the effective dose of 1,4 ad...have you read something that indicates otherwise??? 


and yes ill go out with you but i dont **** on the first date ; ) sorry...

----------


## bcaasdirty

> Will you go out with me? 
> 
> any reason why ur running the 4-ad so high? i mean a 1000mg is pushing it dont u think?


hES MINE back off KEV

----------


## K.Biz

hahaha, i love u to up....... oops  :Big Grin:

----------


## BITTAPART2

Ive heard the same thing about 1,4 ad and its dosage #12

----------


## number twelve

> hahaha, i love u to up....... oops


 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## bcaasdirty

> hahaha, i love u to up....... oops


LOL shh

----------


## number twelve

my third bottle of 1,4 ad came in. everything is set.

honestly, i have been making some great gains in the gym lately all natty, i finally starting taking creatine properly and its working really well for me...

*Discussion*

should i try to see if i can add a few more pounds with creatine b4 starting my cycle or should i just take advantage of being in a growing state and get this party started??

----------


## bcaasdirty

get this shit started J  :Big Grin:

----------


## K.Biz

god we all grown natty!, get that ish started son!

----------


## rockinred

wasup 12, I was checking out your thread.... cycle looks pretty good... I was thinking with all your previous hormone cycle experience I would consider bumping M1T to 20mg .... or at least be prepared to take it up a notch... 

that would be good if you can hit 405 on bench and M1T gave me some sick stregnth, but what are your numbers at now? I think that is the key to determining that number...also be prepared for some serious water retention. good luck.

----------


## rockinred

also, did you think about adding some hawthorne berry extract???

----------


## number twelve

> wasup 12, I was checking out your thread.... cycle looks pretty good... I was thinking with all your previous hormone cycle experience I would consider bumping M1T to 20mg .... or at least be prepared to take it up a notch... 
> 
> that would be good if you can hit 405 on bench and M1T gave me some sick stregnth, but what are your numbers at now? I think that is the key to determining that number...also be prepared for some serious water retention. good luck.


hey bro
i think i have read some of your posts where you stated you have ran m1t b4, so any input you ever have feel free to add it!

i am pretty much figuring im gonna up the dose of the m1t

im benching 315 for reps right now, but that is under a very cardio intensive program, im hoping once rugby is over in a few weeks i will be able to really get my numbers back up, before i broke my collarbone last fall i was repping 365...basically, knowing myself i would be pretty disappointed if i didnt hit 405...
im so dried out right now from all my cardio im doing i wouldnt mind to pick up some water...im definately gonna keep working on my cardio just not at the rate i am right now...

12

----------


## number twelve

> also, did you think about adding some hawthorne berry extract???


yeah im gonna start preloading all my support supps today actually...

----------


## rockinred

> hey bro
> i think i have read some of your posts where you stated you have ran m1t b4, so any input you ever have feel free to add it!
> 
> i am pretty much figuring im gonna up the dose of the m1t
> 
> im benching 315 for reps right now, but that is under a very cardio intensive program, im hoping once rugby is over in a few weeks i will be able to really get my numbers back up, before i broke my collarbone last fall i was repping 365...basically, knowing myself i would be pretty disappointed if i didnt hit 405...
> im so dried out right now from all my cardio im doing i wouldnt mind to pick up some water...im definately gonna keep working on my cardio just not at the rate i am right now...
> 
> 12


12, as you probably already read...m1t is some powerful stuff with some mean sides too... keep an eye on your norm which varies for all.. I could not do any cardio/running on m1t.... my shin pumps would be so bad I couldn't stand it... also got forearm pumps/splints on arm days.... back pumps were pretty intense to were it felt uncormfortable to drive or look backwards in vehicle... I got these more on m1t then dbol or any other prohormones i have ever taken.... lethargy was pretty heavy, but I could handle it... bloat was heavy, but for me that is a good sign stregnth is on the way.

aside from those sides for me, it gave me unbelievable strength... good for rugby... so if you are close to 405 already you should be good on getin there.... keep after the squats bro... imo, if you are benching that kind of weight you should keep the legs balanced and be in the 500 range...

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

This is gonna be ffffffffuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnn.

I cant wait till I get back in the game....July or so..  :Frown: 

kick some ass 12!
 :Nutkick:  :Nutkick:  :Nutkick:

----------


## number twelve

im def gonna keep an eye on the sides rockinred thanks for all your input!!

you guys are getting me more and more excited for my own stuff hahaha

----------


## number twelve

fvck it im startin tomorrow...wooo hooooo!

----------


## bcaasdirty

Nice

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> *Discussion*
> 
> do you guys have any questions for me about this cycle or supplements/anything in general? and no BCD i wont go out with you ; )



Any reason your only sticking to orals??? It seems like you run them year round  :Hmmmm:

----------


## number twelve

i have done 3 oral cycles consisting of superdrol, PP, mass tabs, and promag.
i dont think im ready to start sticking myself and i dont have a source.

----------


## number twelve

took 2 pills after waking up with a protein shake. then did chest

did incline BB with 225 for 50 reps (broken into 5-6 sets) also did a few sets of 10 with 185...im working on getting comfortable doing this movement again, my shoulder is still a lil tight from my last rugby injury...

then did flat db with 90's for 2 sets of 8-10

then did 3 sets of flys and 2 of cable pull overs

then calves and stomach which i do every day

just took my 3rd cap now.

going to take the final dose around 6 or after practice at 8....


12

----------


## K.Biz

Heeerreee we go!!! Wahoo

----------


## number twelve

my chest is destroyed from yesterday...
took 2 caps with a protein shake upon waking...gonna hit some legs today...

----------


## Psychotron

damn it, I wish we could still get M1T in the states, i did a few runs with it and it was amazing.

----------


## number twelve

just did legs, my chest is so destroyed i had trouble pulling my arms back to squat, i dont know why im so effed up...

anyhoo did a lot of hamstrings first, then high rep squats and then walking db lunges...

took my 3rd cap post workout with WMS and bcaas...


12

----------


## bcaasdirty

bcaas YUM YUM  :Frown:

----------


## number twelve

been busy studying all day, took 1 cap upon waking and 1 more about an hour ago...gonna try to do some shoulders later on today after i get some more work done...

----------


## bcaasdirty

do work son

----------


## bcaasdirty

kbiz u homo get outta this thread  :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

lol u kids are funnyyy

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

Im taking it you are a back, 
If so to be honest i think that is too much for a back to be benching. 
Anywhere around the 300 pound mark for reps is fine. That is a good squatt though, Gavin Henson does 440+ for 3 so id say you are not far off the mark.

Id advise you do some abductation training instead of constant core movements. its not the big muscle groups that will cause you the problmem its the little ones you cant target by doing anything else.

----------


## number twelve

> Im taking it you are a back, 
> If so to be honest i think that is too much for a back to be benching. 
> Anywhere around the 300 pound mark for reps is fine. That is a good squatt though, Gavin Henson does 440+ for 3 so id say you are not far off the mark.
> 
> Id advise you do some abductation training instead of constant core movements. its not the big muscle groups that will cause you the problmem its the little ones you cant target by doing anything else.


i play 8 right now. my name "number twelve" is from when i was playing football...however, if i have any future in this sport it is as a back...thanks for your input bro

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

> i play 8 right now. my name "number twelve" is from when i was playing football...however, if i have any future in this sport it is as a back...thanks for your input bro


Ok kool, even still as a back rower id get up to repping 300 then switch things. The abductation training is relitively unknown inthe sport as the focus seems to be always on plyometrics. 
ill draw you up a log if you like.

----------


## number twelve

that would be awesome man im always tryin to learn new stuff and be a better player

----------


## number twelve

wow just killed arms and shoulders...(i had to double up cause i missed yesterday)...close gripped 315 x 2 which i havent done since i broke my collarbone...that was the highlight i guess lol im getting a lot of complements about how lean i am. i feel pretty haha

----------


## K.Biz

u feel pretty? o man im so not comming back to this thread  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

you better come back to this thread ya jerk i need to keep upping the post count ahah

----------


## K.Biz

check im here hhaa

----------


## number twelve

did back today, im pretty sore from fridays workout and i played 2 rugby games yesterday however i manned up and worked through it...

did heavy pull downs, heavy db rows, t bar rows, good mornings, and t bar rows...i havent been able to deadlift, my lower back has been really tight the last few weeks, i think its cause im under a lot of stress...


12

----------


## K.Biz

i havnt dead lifting in prob 2 months man. my lower back has been shot since this 1 dead lift injury, i dont honestly know iff ill be able to deadlift again.

I feel your pain!

----------


## bcaasdirty

im gonna third that

havent been able to dead for a couple months  :Frown: 

wow we all suck

----------


## number twelve

its soo annoying!! i used to pull 5 plates! lol i cant even pick up 135 without feeling discomfort!

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

funny. I havent been able to dead or squat cuz i f'ed up my knee month or so ago  :Frown:

----------


## number twelve

did chest today...
db bench first did a few sets then went up to 120s for 2 sets of 10
then did incline bb with 185 for 2 sets of 10
then did 2 sets of cable flys and peaced out of there...had to have a quick workout today cause i got up late and had to get to class...i hit it pretty hard tho


12

i think im gonna add an extra 200 mg (1 more cap) every day...i have been taking 4 a day...one day i accidentally took 5 and i was bouncing off the walls so maybe thats my sweet spot haha

----------


## CSAR

> i think im gonna add an extra 200 mg


Am I reading this wrong? 200 mg of M1T? I hope this is a typo or something, cause I'm pretty sure if you take that much, your liver will turn into pâté... :LOL:

----------


## K.Biz

> Am I reading this wrong? 200 mg of M1T? I hope this is a typo or something, cause I'm pretty sure if you take that much, your liver will turn into pâté...


Nope, your reading right. just the wrong drug, thats the 4-ad hes taking right now, he has not started the m1t yet i believe

----------


## number twelve

> Nope, your reading right. just the wrong drug, thats the 4-ad hes taking right now, he has not started the m1t yet i believe


k biz is correct. i have not started m1t yet. im only using 1,4 ad currently at 800mg ed but i was considering bumping up to 1000mg ed

----------


## number twelve

goddamn my lower back. i dont know wtf is up! i even started wearing a belt. i just feel major discomfort doing anything...squats, power cleans, dead lifts etc...

did legs today, couldnt do reg squats..
did front squats, walking lunges, step ups, and then killed hamstrings...

im upping my 1,4 ad dose to 1 g today for the next few weeks, when i start the m1t ill back off..

----------


## Big Papi JR.

Yo, nice log man. What does your routine look like? Seems like you incorporate a lot of power movements.

----------


## MFT81

Hey 12, whats up. how many weeks in are you and wheres your weight/bf% now vs. the start.

Really biting at the bit on wanting to run 14 ad with havoc in about a month or so...

BTW count me in on the fckd up back/no DLing boat.

----------


## number twelve

> Yo, nice log man. What does your routine look like? Seems like you incorporate a lot of power movements.


yeah i am all about training heavy and using power movements (squats, deads, power cleans, snatches, etc)

however my lower back has been acting up so im having to work around it...

----------


## number twelve

> Hey 12, whats up. how many weeks in are you and wheres your weight/bf% now vs. the start.
> 
> Really biting at the bit on wanting to run 14 ad with havoc in about a month or so...
> 
> BTW count me in on the fckd up back/no DLing boat.


i am 8 days in...im really liking it so far, i think i might be getting a lil bloated but im definately noticing increase in muscle size and strength...i have been getting a lot of complements..im doing shoulders today so we shall see how it goes...


12

thanks for your comment bro

----------


## number twelve

beasted shoulders today

did 110s for a set of 6 on db military press
also did 95's for a set of 12

did lateral raises with 45s dropping down to 15's

getting a lot of complements really liking this stuff


12

----------


## number twelve

woohoo 2800 posts!

----------


## MFT81

^^ So this is just a little over a week on AD no M1t right??

and are you up in LBS or are you about the same just looking fuller???

(see I need you to tell me what I want to hear so I can buy some and start my next go around)

----------


## number twelve

> ^^ So this is just a little over a week on AD no M1t right??
> 
> and are you up in LBS or are you about the same just looking fuller???
> 
> (see I need you to tell me what I want to hear so I can buy some and start my next go around)


yes im only on 1,4 ad

im up 2-3 lbs and im looking a lot fuller...i think its water mostly tho cause my stomach is less ripped up

i definately recommend it so far. keep in mind i had to buy 3 bottles of it just to run an effective cycle at this dosage...

----------


## BITTAPART2

i think 1gm is a good dose after reading more bro. My boy, the short weird one you met, just ran it and ended up bumping up to 1gm his last few weeks and said he wished hed done it sooner. It is such a mild compound bro, I mean EQ itself is mild and I ran that at 750mgs my first run with it, I did 1000mgs the next time and actually felt it that time, noticed insane vascularity and hunger was uncontrollable. Watch your lower back bro, dont do anymore damage to it, try to limit all open-chain movements for a little while then start to do hypers and roman chair ab excercises to strengthen the core back up. The M1t will really start to hurt it if you get the lower back pumps a lot of people get with M1T so just be careful homie!

----------


## MFT81

Alright, its settled Im going to run 2 G's a week . (not really)

----------


## number twelve

lol just break open the caps and snort it!

----------


## MFT81

Lol!!

----------


## number twelve

shoulder was kinda barking today from a big hit in practice last night so i stuck with higher reps

some highlights:

225 for 15 on close grip...umm thats the only high light lol

12

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

:Haha:  :Haha:  :Haha: 

Highlights

----------


## number twelve

loll

----------


## bcaasdirty

225 for 15 on closegrip?

chump

 :Big Grin:

----------


## K.Biz

hahaha 225 for close grip.... u suck! i do those in my sleep by the the 30's  :Big Grin: 

keep it up 12, hows the 4-ad treatin ya? im thinking about picking some up for hardness, i here it really hardens everything

----------


## number twelve

im feelin real good

did back yesterday, chest today...did 2 sets with 275 for 8 on flat. did 110's on incline for sets of 6...not feeling any sides except oily skin so i wash my face a few times during the day

----------


## bcaasdirty

keep it up fatty  :Big Grin:

----------


## number twelve

> keep it up fatty


thanks pookie...im hoping the next few weeks are really awesome

----------


## K.Biz

Update me b*tch! Haha

----------


## Big Papi JR.

quick question, how much dex to you take post workout?

----------


## number twelve

> Update me b*tch! Haha


everything is goin good been really busy with school and been fighting off a cold but i did some legs last night and did arms today, did 3 sets with 225 for 10 each time etc...good news is tho that my lower back isnt really bothering me anymore so hopefully ill be able to actually have a solid leg workout next week...


12

----------


## number twelve

> quick question, how much dex to you take post workout?


i take 40 g of waximaize with bcaas post workout

----------


## number twelve

updated pic. took this yesterday b4 i jumped in the shower...

----------


## K.Biz

Looking good #12, keep up the good work.

i dont have a thread to throw my pic up in so ill take some of ur glory and throw mine up here to.  :LOL: 


As Of today:

----------


## number twelve

nice kev your chest looks thick!

im starting m1t at 10 mg today...
after a few days i am gonna up to 20 mg and drop the 1 4 ad to 800 mg

----------


## K.Biz

wahoooo m1t baby. Here we go

----------


## number twelve

had a really stellar back workout yesterday, im starting to slowly get back into deadlifts...im stretching a lot more and its helping my back...did chest today, but my shoulders were kinda gassed from all the pullups i did yesterday and from banging my girl this morning lol...did incline bb and cables flys and dipped out...no sides to report.


12

----------


## bcaasdirty

> Looking good #12, keep up the good work.
> 
> i dont have a thread to throw my pic up in so ill take some of ur glory and throw mine up here to. 
> 
> 
> As Of today:


lookn good k! do a show NOW  :Big Grin: 

that goes for u too j

LOL type 2 cardeeo is the bomb  :Smilie:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> had a really stellar back workout yesterday, im starting to slowly get back into deadlifts...im stretching a lot more and its helping my back...did chest today, but my shoulders were kinda gassed from all the pullups i did yesterday and from banging *KEV* this morning lol...did incline bb and cables flys and dipped out...no sides to report.
> 
> 
> 12



haha  :Smilie: 



keep up the gw

----------


## bcaasdirty

LOL pwned

----------


## number twelve

lol the secret is out

----------


## K.Biz

> lol the secret is out


damnit it! well as long as its out, we started after our first SD cycle together, so its been a while u chumps. we hide our relationship well!  :7up: 


 :LOL: 


and bcaa's im not doing a show you crack head hahaa, mabye if i gain another 40 pounds of muscle ill think about it. and who knows.... my next cycle of either drol/test/tren or drol/deca /test shouold prob do it ;D

----------


## number twelve

lol kev is more of a junky than me

----------


## K.Biz

is barry bonds a junkie? Nooo.. What about jiambi? Nooo

Then I'm not! Hahaha.

And you'll move to the dark side  :Smilie:  i no it will happen

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> is barry bonds a junkie? Nooo.. What about jiambi? Nooo
> 
> Then I'm not! Hahaha.
> 
> And you'll move to the dark side  i no it will happen


lol nnnnnneeeeeeevvvvvveeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!

----------


## number twelve

LOL!

did legs today, finally able to squat, kept light did high reps with 135 changing my foot stance actually got a pretty good burn going....


12

----------


## Lexed

twelve hurry up and get the m1t started already I just got mine 2 days ago and I wanna see if you suffer before I jump on mine  :Smilie:

----------


## number twelve

> twelve hurry up and get the m1t started already I just got mine 2 days ago and I wanna see if you suffer before I jump on mine


lol i started it a few days ago and im already feeling some lethargy so its def legit.

----------


## number twelve

btw i dont think i have really stated how good i have been feeling on this stuff...it is all kicking in and working quite well...

----------


## number twelve

safe to say this stuff is working

did cg bench today
225x 10 no problem
275 x 7
315 x 2
225 x 12

----------


## number twelve

had an absolutely insane workout today. the m1t is def kicking in im lethargic as ****... did shoulders

did db press with 110s for a set of 5 which is something i havent done since i broke my collarbone...also did lat raises with 45's...shrugs with 315 no straps reg grip...umm yeah also up 4 lbs...


12

----------


## bcaasdirty

moar vitamin cee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol

keep it up g

----------


## number twelve

yeah def gonna add more ester c...btw prob just had the best game of rugby of my life...broke an 80 meter run with under a minute left to win the game! WOOOOOO

----------


## number twelve

did back today had a pretty solid workout, im not using and straps anymore but my grip is getting a lot stronger i can rep 3 plates on shrugs with a regular grip no problem now where i used to barely be able to hold 2 plates...anywho also did heavy pulldowns (racked the machine) db rows and lights deadlifts


12

----------


## Big Papi JR.

what brand of m1t are you using man?

----------


## K.Biz

damn that what i neeed badly. my hand strength just blows, i have a lot of trouble holding 2 plates, anything over just kicks my ass, and i personally just hate straps! but i ned them... ugh. 

Hows that legarthy effecting everyday life? is it unbareable? or does it just blow? and does it effect you in the gym?

Got my next cycle already #12  :Big Grin:  

12 weeks of sust
10 weeks of deca 
4 weeks od dbol (kick start)

Wahooooo.

----------


## number twelve

> what brand of m1t are you using man?


promatrix

----------


## number twelve

> damn that what i neeed badly. my hand strength just blows, i have a lot of trouble holding 2 plates, anything over just kicks my ass, and i personally just hate straps! but i ned them... ugh. 
> 
> Hows that legarthy effecting everyday life? is it unbareable? or does it just blow? and does it effect you in the gym?
> 
> Got my next cycle already #12  
> 
> 12 weeks of sust
> 10 weeks of deca 
> 4 weeks od dbol (kick start)
> ...



damn you kev i cant let you get so much bigger than me...oh well i guess ill be coming to the dark side sooner than later LOL

and the lethargy is horrible...today was prob the worst its been, my strength is through the roof but im yawning and sleepy in between sets

chest today
incline db with 115's for a set of 8

a few sets of flat bench with 225 for a few sets of 12 no spot at all

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

lol at least with the lethargy, you know its working! 

Keep it up man.




and Kev, you need to cut the crap! haha I thought we were all about the designer roids man!!!  :Haha:  :Haha: 

we don't like your kind around the supp section  :Smilie: 

jk!
 :BbAily:

----------


## Big Papi JR.

your lifts are pretty fckin impressive man... have u gained any weight? bloat?

----------


## K.Biz

> lol at least with the lethargy, you know its working! 
> 
> Keep it up man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Kev, you need to cut the crap! haha I thought we were all about the designer roids man!!! 
> 
> ...


Wellllll.... your right! i guesssss. hahaha

mabye ill kickstart with 2perdrol just so u all can have some kicks

I really likethe sound of this m1t though... so who knows, i might be hopping back to the designer side for a little run  :Big Grin: 

I no you all miss me :7up: 


And 12... lifts are lookin snazy man. Next time your online hit me up, i got a few questions for you

----------


## number twelve

> lol at least with the lethargy, you know its working! 
> 
> Keep it up man.


haha yeah thats true...thanks bro!

----------


## number twelve

> your lifts are pretty fckin impressive man... have u gained any weight? bloat?


hey thanks man im getting there...im still not where i was b4 i broke my collarbone...i have put on a few lbs and i do notice some bloating but thats ok with me...

----------


## number twelve

im about to do legs in a lil while so ill be back with an update later...


12

----------


## number twelve

k well my lower back is so ****ing tight i cant do shit...another side im noticing is im having shortness of breath at times...

did legs today high rep squats, walking lunges, leg extensions and curls...calves and stomach as always...


12

----------


## number twelve

did arms yesterday...close gripped 225 for 15 i think...
did shoulders today...nothing special i am stressed out for finals but have been getting a lot of complements...

12

----------


## number twelve

im gonna skip a dose of m1t today...i dont wanna deal with the lethargy when im studying...a final today at 2...two more tomorrow and then one more the next day....AHHH

----------


## Big Papi JR.

good idea man

----------


## number twelve

can not wait for finals to be over...one last one tomorrow...thermodynamics...got in the gym today tho did back and legs...nothing crazy just did some squats and step ups and leg curls and some pull ups and db rows...

----------


## audis4

*subscribed, just saw this thread, read the whole thing  :Wink: 

lookin good guys!

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

lol finals suck.

but thermodynamics is pretty cool.

good luck on yr finals

----------


## K.Biz

ahh who skips a day? You p*ssy!  :LOL: 

Anyway goodluck with finals. Mabye its time to step up that ester c buddy!

Are you running ester c at all right now? And what dose


Also that shortness of breath could be caused by high bp, go get that checked so
where! They have those machines everywhere now.

Also if it is high, I would think about stepping up the hawthorn, fish oil and add another 2-400mg of coq10 a week.

----------


## number twelve

i ended up not skipping a day i just doubled up the afternoon dose lol

im taking ester c about 3g a day, ill boost it up if i feel i need it...

the 1,4 ad is done, i prob would not run it again it wasnt anything crazy and not worth the money. i upped to 30 mg of m1t today so im gonna pro stick it out for another 7-10 days and then start my pct.

feel free to add any comments..


12

----------


## number twelve

k so basically i should have just done m1t from the start

shit is goin awesome! 
did arms today they were exploding did lock outs with 405 for reps and did BB curls with 135 for a set of 8

also im freakin ripped...im also up to 199


12

----------


## Big Papi JR.

what was your starting weight man?

----------


## number twelve

like 190 or so

----------


## number twelve

beasted chest today...did 2 sets of flat db press with 120s for 8
then went and inclined 225 for a set of 8...

12

----------


## K.Biz

damnnnnn son, thats awsome, we need pics. NOW! 

22's son! 22's!

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> damnnnnn son, thats awsome, we need pics. NOW! 
> 
> 22's son! 22's!


I second this motion!
 :7up:  :7up:

----------


## number twelve

all i gotta say is i did shoulders today...115's on db press for 5...not bad for having a broken collar bone 5 months ago

----------


## K.Biz

> all i gotta say is i did shoulders today...115's on db press for 5...not bad for having a broken collar bone 5 months ago


damn dude 115 on shoulder press is beastly. pics pics!

----------


## number twelve

one thing i have noticed is my pee in the morning is very dark. borderline orange color. this is only for the first time i piss...i drink a lot of water throughout the day and every other time i pee, its clear/slighty yellow....any thoughts on this? should i be concerned?

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> one thing i have noticed is my pee in the morning is very dark. borderline orange color. this is only for the first time i piss...i drink a lot of water throughout the day and every other time i pee, its clear/slighty yellow....any thoughts on this? should i be concerned?


Isn't dark piss a sign of too much B vitamins, dehydration, and/or infection?

What multi vitamin are you taking? and when do you take it?

I would suggest downing 16 oz of chilled water immediately after you wake up. Like before you take your morning piss and everything.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Also, I think jaundice can cause orange urine

Have you noticed any skin color differences?

----------


## K.Biz

> one thing i have noticed is my pee in the morning is very dark. borderline orange color. this is only for the first time i piss...i drink a lot of water throughout the day and every other time i pee, its clear/slighty yellow....any thoughts on this? should i be concerned?


In your case this is because of the extra stress on the kidneys. This happened to me during my SD cycle when i upped my dose to 40mg. Is there any discomfort when u wake up in the morning in your lower back?

First sign of jaundice would be, eye color changing to yellow. 

try having a solid glass of water or to before bed.

also go pick up some cranberry juice, this will help flush the kidneys. Its a very good anti-oxident

it could also be an early sgn of kidney stones forming... but dont take my word on that, just a estimation.

I wouldnt worry about it, unless it becomes painful. Also, follow my recomendations  :Smilie:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> In your case this is because of the extra stress on the kidneys. This happened to me during my SD cycle when i upped my dose to 40mg. Is there any discomfort when u wake up in the morning in your lower back?
> 
> First sign of jaundice would be, eye color changing to yellow. 
> 
> try having a solid glass of water or to before bed.
> 
> also go pick up some cranberry juice, this will help flush the kidneys. Its a very good anti-oxident
> 
> it could also be an early sgn of kidney stones forming... but dont take my word on that, just a estimation.
> ...



When I was taking Animal Pak, my piss started looking all radioactive. And about few weeks later, boom...kidney stone

----------


## number twelve

yeah i drink about 1.5 gallons of water a day...im def getting cranberry i was thinking that is what its good for i wasnt sure tho...im dont feel any pain, i was just concerned cause my pee looks radioactive in the morning haha

----------


## number twelve

oh btw im also not even taking a multi right now...im eating at least 6 whole meals a day including veges and all the other good stuff so i dont really feel i need it...

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

make sure you get 100% cranberry juice. And not the juice cocktail

----------


## wukillabee

> damn that what i neeed badly. my hand strength just blows, i have a lot of trouble holding 2 plates, anything over just kicks my ass, and i personally just hate straps! but i ned them... ugh. 
> 
> Hows that legarthy effecting everyday life? is it unbareable? or does it just blow? and does it effect you in the gym?
> 
> Got my next cycle already #12  
> 
> 12 weeks of sust
> 10 weeks of deca 
> 4 weeks od dbol (kick start)
> ...



Damn bro, sounds like a good bulk cycle! HAve u takin sust before? Im gonna start my first aas cycle in august of 500mg test cyp each week for 10 weeks, cant wait! I had the choice of sust for 10 weeks or cyp for 10 weeks at the same price but decided cyp since sust is usually said to be eod injects, didnt want that much for my first cycle. Hope u lo this aas cycle, sounds good!

----------


## number twelve

just an update i made sure to drink 2 huge glasses of water b4 i went to bed last night and my pee was much clearer this morning

----------


## K.Biz

> just an update i made sure to drink 2 huge glasses of water b4 i went to bed last night and my pee was much clearer this morning


That's right! You listen to me! And u feel better. Cha ching!  :LOL:

----------


## number twelve

K BIZ

 :2worship:

----------


## number twelve

deleted

----------


## number twelve

sorry bear with me im trying to figure out how to post a big pic in a post, not to attach it.

----------


## number twelve

ok here is my attempt. posting 2...the head on one is from 4/18, the one where i am brushing my teeth lol is from 5/20...



andd

----------


## number twelve

ugh i dunno maybe this will work...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...c7&id=36615635

----------


## Growingpains

dude go to sleep! its like 2 in the morning in NY!!! Great log!

----------


## K.Biz

BEAST!!

looking good man! my only critique would be your arms to be honest.

where are the wheeeeels???

----------


## number twelve

yeah my bis are what i would consider my worst part outside of my calves lol im workin on them and they are growin....slowlyyy 

its hard to get a leg pic with a camera phone i will try tho...

12

any other comments?

----------


## number twelve

> dude go to sleep! its like 2 in the morning in NY!!! Great log!


yeah haha i couldnt sleep last night i was all hopped up on mountain dewwww!

----------


## number twelve

beasted chest today...it was kinda funny i snuck into the local YMCA where there are all these old dudes and i was in there pushing pretty decent weight and got pretty intense lol

anyway
did 3 sets of 315 for 3 on flat bench WITH NO SPOT and then repped out 225 for 15...

then did 110s on incline DB for 8 ss with incline flys...


12

----------


## DemonInside

12 whats been up! havent talked to you since the arnold classic like a year ago! its been rough ride but im back

----------


## number twelve

whats up bro! how u been!? WHERE have you been is the real question haha

----------


## number twelve

feel reall good about my leg workout today...my back pain is really subsiding...i just needed to improve my flexibility and doing so has enabled me to deadlift and squat again! YAYY!!

really havent missed a beat with the squats...repped 315 for 6 with no spot...also did 275 for 5 and 225 for 15...

also did lunges and SLDL


12

----------


## DemonInside

> whats up bro! how u been!? WHERE have you been is the real question haha


moved blah blah blah,worked alot, moved back home starting my own business

how'd u get ahold of some M1t! i got about 16 pills of m1t left that i bought before the ban...wish i had more

nice gains u got going!

----------


## number twelve

youve got a PM lol


thanks bro im gettin to where i wanna be...

----------


## bcaasdirty

do a show already u homo

----------


## number twelve

did shoulders today, i worked out in my house, i have a squat cage and a BB and some db's so i had a pretty solid workout. did sets of 10 reps for everything...

----------


## number twelve

had an awesome arm workout today...pump was insane

did 315 for 5 on close grip!!

12

----------


## wukillabee

> had an awesome arm workout today...pump was insane
> 
> did 315 for 5 on close grip!!
> 
> 12


Damn bro, you got some good numbers! Keep up the good work!

----------


## number twelve

haha thanks bro they are comin along...i got a few complements and a lot of stares at the gym today which was nice lol

----------


## number twelve

last day today (i know you thought it would never come haha)

----------


## K.Biz

> last day today (i know you thought it would never come haha)


No one cares, this thread blows and its to long  :LOL:   :2jk: 


 :BbAily:

----------


## number twelve

:Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

alright!

PCT. Time to watch The Notebook

hahaha


Nice custom title btw  :Haha:

----------


## number twelve

haha nicee my title finally came up!

----------


## K.Biz

i want a custom title  :Frown:

----------


## number twelve

better start whoring! lol


btw things are goin great, did high rep squats today had some awesome vascularity in my calves and quads

----------


## Big Papi JR.

yo 12, i don't mean to hijack your thread or anything, but how did you like mass tabs? i haave to boxes and i'm not sure how to run them. you think 1 tab a day is enough?

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

lol 12, I love the way you pack on lots of plates and just stand there acting like your lifitng.
 :1laugh:  :1laugh:

----------


## number twelve

> yo 12, i don't mean to hijack your thread or anything, but how did you like mass tabs? i haave to boxes and i'm not sure how to run them. you think 1 tab a day is enough?


i loved them. PM me i want them lol

----------


## number twelve

> lol 12, I love the way you pack on lots of plates and just stand there acting like your lifitng.


i knoww its trueeee haha some noob might think i really was squatting that tho hahaha

----------


## Big Papi JR.

> i loved them. PM me i want them lol


lol i plan on using them in the very near future man. did you like them more than m1t? what's your opinion on how these fkers should be dosed? 2 or 1 a day?

----------


## DemonInside

damn boy u squatting alot i was doing 405 for 10 reps my senior year in HS  :Aajack: 

chop chop

----------


## number twelve

> lol i plan on using them in the very near future man. did you like them more than m1t? what's your opinion on how these fkers should be dosed? 2 or 1 a day?


they were about the same. if i had to choose either it might be mass tabs cause of my increased agression. i think i was taking 2 or 3 a day by the end lol check out my other log im not sure

----------


## number twelve

> damn boy u squatting alot i was doing 405 for 10 reps my senior year in HS 
> 
> chop chop


 :7up:  :7up:  :7up:  :Bbiwin:

----------

